# THE BEST ALROUND AAS FOR ENDURANCE ATHLETES????



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

I know a lot of members have commented on this subject in the past BUT I have found a lot of the replies conflicting,,I realise every man(or woman) and his dog will have an opinion-and that is what this is all about. Most replies to other threads recommend Winny BUT as i take it Winny is bad on the joints/tendons etc which would cause havoc with distance running/cycling-swimming etc..obviously i`m talking about triathletes etc as opposed to sprinters and`burst`athletes.Now i believe it was Winny that finished Ben Johnson (among others) and his physique was not to be sniffed at-yes i know sprinters are usually big old units but some triathlon athletes are big old boy`s as-well..What i`m looking at is good lean muscle-but functional muscle that is good for all round athletic ability-mainly endurance events,..I have read elsewhere things like EPO and its derivatives but this and other more elaborate AAS are hard to come by-some are nigh on impossible to locate in the UK or online so i`m talking about feasible AAS that help to produce lean muscle mass that allow to run whilst use it.. Any input would be nice if possible please..

Thanks in advance..

Al....


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Not sure on this but I know Linford Christie was tested positive for Decca.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Apologies - I am going to comment but I dont know or cannot suggest any AAS. But I feel my comment will add value.

I always had the mindset that AAS wont help stamina and endurance. We have both had copious amounts of both with what we have done and where we have been but when you think about it would they help?

Maybe they would? I know what you are saying about Tri-athletes as they tend to have plenty of muscle and yet they are seriously fit but at what point does AAS and muscle condition become a side factor to cardiovascular fitness?

I know you know this but Christie was a sprinter and Im not sure that would help an endurance athlete... I thought only cradiovascular training would... but Bootneck has got me thinking.....


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Exactly Glassback,i`v been reading a few related books lately and its got my mind going a bit,,apparently big Ben had been using a hard to detect AAS before competing and Winny in the off season but feked up and used the wrong AAS during the race season and the rest is history-I have also read about the flip side which is cyclist`s,,very thin but with unbelievable endurance-very strong but very thin,I know cyclists nearly starve themselves by eating just enough to survive and train-BUT!!! Very interested in the subject and hope to find out more to satisfy my curiosity-lol...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Well my training has taken a change of plan, rather un-expectedly. I had my name put down for a football tournament which is about 8 games in a day 40 mins a game. Doesnt sound like much but fitness is crucial so I have started hammering the hill sprints, football, shuttle runs etc.

But I have never thought about AAS to help this. I couldnt take them anyway with the meds I take to keep my back straight ha! But very very interesting thread mate, nice one. Ausbuilt my have something to say, I will give him a nudge.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dave Tate recently said that after 30 years of being in the iron game and after coaching hundreds of athletes, he can tell what training programmes etc work for different athletes but still to this day doesnt know what are the best AAS for a particular (type of) sport.

I guess what he is trying to say is gear is gear...


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

the best stack for endurance is 600mg equipoise and 250mg test per week and natural supplement with citrulline malate at 20 grams a day.


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

I suppose that if you could make your muscles stronger whilst training for endurance you wont loose muscle size/ strength as you burn off all the calories. If you can train a bigger stronger muscle to do a triathalon compared to a non aas skinny muscle, I'm sure it would be benificial. Just avoid any aas that give you bad muscle pumps, that could hurt your training!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Surely AAS wouldnt make you huge as in too bulky for endurance if you didnt eat like a horse, which you have to do to get huge. This is really interesting stuff.... Paycheck will like this too. Are AAS banned at lower level triathalons?


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

EPO?? Its not an aas exactly but raises your red bloodcell count and forces more oxygen into the muscles when under stress from endurance training.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe some EQ?

But tbh for endurance your better with clen and EPO... Any extra mass that you have will gorge down precious calories.

Steroids are better for sports where you need bursts of pace/power IMO, or where having large amount of muscle is important


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i know a few track and field lads who like low dose halo 10-20mg ed


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Some cracking responses up to now,,I`d heard a bit about that Chris-blokes who were simply unable to sleep whilst on epo-queer old stuff,,sorry if i wasn't clear darksider,when referring to epo i was looking into the broader spectrum of performance enhancers as opposed to simply aas..judging by the responses up to now i`m not the only one who is interested in this subject-if the answer isn't here i don't think we`ll find it-lol..


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Amphetemine?

:lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Interesting this should be brought up! Have been looking into this recently!

This a good point of reference, its alist of athletes, naming what sport they partook in, and which substance they are claimed to have used.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_doping_cases_in_sport

Notice the pattern of cyclists using EPO?

http://www.steroid.com/EPO.php


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of english using cocaine. Any suprises there?


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

surprised nobody said it already, but tbol... its what german atheletes used in the olympics, thats what it was made for, but only at a low dose, like 20mg, google it


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

gh epo clenbutrol fast acting test


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

as mentioned test and eq and maybe npp/deca with anadrol prewo can increase rbc alot also strong androgens like winn/mast etc would have endurance properties and aggressiveness for competing,all aas will help tho diet and training are still key tho

plus and array of epptides and other chems


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok, in this regard, I look to the EXPERTS in the field.. HORSE TRAINERS.

-Equipoise and Stanazol, are used to support RECOVERY from repeated hard track sessions, and to support muscle mass in the horse so that high training volume can be continued.

- for increased endurance- ATP and vasodilators:

particularly products like:

*TRIDENOSEN *is a pot*ent dilator of the small arteries of the muscles of the body and heart*. Adenosine, Nicotinic acid and DADA all dilate blood vessels that supply muscles. The *reduction in vascular resistance produced by these agents leads to an increase in ease of blood flow, oxygen supply, and muscle perfusion*. This increased blood flow leads to increased CO2 and lactic acid removal, reducing fatigue and muscle damage during maximal work periods. Experimental studies show that the *blood supply to heart muscle*

*
is increased by more than 100%* by infusion with adenosine compounds; and *to skeletal muscle by 92%.*

http://www.naturevet.com.au/prodetails.php?pid=108

Of course Stanozol and Turinabol all support nitrogen (muscle retention)that would otherwise lead to a decrease in training time (extended recovery time) in themselves, they do no increase endurance.

EPO DOES extend endurance, as does regular old fashioned blood doping (extract your own, re-infuse pre-event). You manage the "sludge" factor with aspirin and plasma expander (yes, the same stuff used by pro BBs to increase vascularity pre-comp).

a less efficient (but more muscluar approach) is combine Equipoise and Anadrol to build muscle, and increase RBC count, then use plasma expander to carry the increased RBC count.. but really, I would use blood doping first as it loads FAR more RBC in your system..

Look at the nature vet website, there are other "buffering" solutions that reduce the effects of lactic acid.. with obvious benefits to endurance...

hope that helpss..

and yes, as Jpaycheck mentioened.. look at what cyclists do... no one can do the tour d'france naturally at the current speeds.. not just the winner!

Oh yeah ben johnson- he failed the drug test... carl lewis didn't... and he was in the same atheletic club/coach as Florence Joyner (flo-jo)... who later failed.. that coach used "the clear" which there was initially no test for... but later there was.. interesting story- the BALCO controversy!


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bjohnson didnt use winy he used


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Haha-666,glad you cleared that up mate,,gonna try to source some of that online right now,,lol...


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Lods ov endurance athklets r defficent in iron nd b vits.coach roloks me regular to keep levls up cos both r vital for enrgy prduction nd oxygn transportation.


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

In a true endurance setting the use of AAS would be to maintain athletic ability dispite probable over-training, so low dose testosterone etc. EPO/artificial oxygen cariers and beta agonist would be use to actually increase performance.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Very enlightening-thanks gents...

Al..


----------

